
A Burnt-Out Case (2006) - Hooke
https://www.thenation.com/article/burnt-out-case/
======
dmix
> One tab of acid at a late-era Grateful Dead show at Soldier Field, where I
> hallucinated a giant eagle and got mocked by a nurse for wearing a necklace
> made of Fimo beads that I’d bought in Oregon; another tab two nights later,
> followed by eight hours of seeing vampires crawl across a leaky apartment
> ceiling in Evanston, Illinois

Funny, I've took LSD a bunch of times when I was younger and I know quite a
few people that have and pretty much everyone agrees this whole hallucinating
lively animals and characters stuff only happens in movies, not real life. So
I'm suspicious of anyone who claims this.

The visual stuff is mostly limited to light trails or textures, surfaces start
look shimmering, full of colour, or organic/wet, sometimes melting even (it's
a hard thing to explain). That reflects the stuff I've read online from the US
government studies too. Never 80s-horror movie 'vampires crawling on ceilings'
stuff or Fear & Loathing dinosaurs. Maybe someone else could chime in?

I wonder how many people make up these LSD stories to sound cool. Or maybe he
really did and simply took way too much for a first timer.

~~~
arpa
None of my acquaintainces reported anything like that either. Vampires
crawling across the ceiling... i mean, with closed eyes and on an conceptual
level, sure, one can hallucinate things like that, but full-blown visuals with
no relation to reality sounds like Salvinorin A, not LSD.

------
fourthark
That was surprisingly spiteful. Maybe Leary deserves a takedown, maybe not.
Seems like bad form for a Nation book review though.

